# Bryan, OH to Staunton, VA



## Jane (Nov 18, 2017)

The Amtrak website indicates this trip isn't possible. When I break the trip in two: Bryan to Chicago and Chicago to Staunton it looks like it would be workable with a long (8 hour) layover in Chicago. Would this be a workable trip? Thanks for your help.


----------



## OBS (Nov 18, 2017)

Must be a computer glitch? Unless you are trying on days that train 50 does not operate. It only runs 3 days a week out of Chicago, Sat, Tue, Thur.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2017)

OBS said:


> Must be a computer glitch? Unless you are trying on days that train 50 does not operate. It only runs 3 days a week out of Chicago, Sat, Tue, Thur.


Thanks. That is what I thought. I tried a couple different days because of the 50 only running 3 days per week.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 18, 2017)

I also think that because it is a super long connection time that the computer does not show it is an option. Maybe the maximum connection time for it to be shown is 6-7 hours.


----------



## TJGagliardo (Nov 18, 2017)

Try reversing directions. From Bryan to D.C. to Staunton. Compare total time and fare to going through Chicago.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 18, 2017)

It could be that no one put that city pair into the computer.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Railroad Bill (Nov 18, 2017)

TJGagliardo said:


> Try reversing directions. From Bryan to D.C. to Staunton. Compare total time and fare to going through Chicago.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


Since the Capitol Ltd does not stop in Bryan, Ohio any eastbound connection would probably kick out as not available. The explanation regarding the layover in Chicago might be the other reason for it not working. You will need to break up the trip in two segments *Bryan to Chicago: then Chicago to Staunton. I suppose you could also do LSL to NYP and then out on the Cardinal the next day if you like riding trains....


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2017)

the_traveler said:


> I also think that because it is a super long connection time that the computer does not show it is an option. Maybe the maximum connection time for it to be shown is 6-7 hours.


I actually think this is the reason as well. I don't see 8 hours in Chicago during the day as a bad thing. Gives time for some sight seeing. And trains are notoriously late, so the layover won't likely be nearly that long. I appreciate your input.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2017)

TJGagliardo said:


> Try reversing directions. From Bryan to D.C. to Staunton. Compare total time and fare to going through Chicago.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


The only train stopping in Bryan is the Lake Shore Limited which does not go to D.C.


----------

